# UK to start Brexit process before March 2017.



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Brexit: PM to trigger Article 50 by end of March*

See: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-37532364


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 2, 2016)

Congrats on isolating yourselves to a little island I guess.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 2, 2016)

Greatest news I've heard all day.


----------



## proflayton123 (Oct 2, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Congrats on isolating yourselves to a little island I guess.



Isolation is key to being successful! *toot*


----------



## emigre (Oct 2, 2016)

We're not leaving. That's when negotiations properly start about the exit.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 2, 2016)

I think you mean "Start the lengthy, laborious process of leaving the EU by the end of March 2017". It could still be a couple of years before we're _out _out.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 2, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Isolation is key to being successful! *toot*


Yeah, team work never solves anything.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Yeah, team work never solves anything.



Neither does being the crutch.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

Ayy! Freedom!


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 2, 2016)

I suggest that people don't follow the example of my country's leader and realize the EU is the biggest scam in humanity.


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Oct 2, 2016)

I thought brits were wise people, philosopher that love drinking tea. But no, 52% of them seem to be really dumb. Leaving the EU was the worst decision they could've done. I mean, look at their currency:




Devalued.

They'll lose jobs, things will get more expensive, the living standard will go down. So much will get worse.

Sucks to be british, huh?



Elysium420 said:


> I suggest that people don't follow the example of my country's leader and realize the EU is the biggest scam in humanity.


Pay debts.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> I thought brits were wise people, philosopher that love drinking tea. But no, 52% of them seem to be really dumb. Leaving the EU was the worst decision they could've done. I mean, look at their currency:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worth every penny.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 2, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> I thought brits were be wise people, philosopher that love drinking tea. But no, 52% of them seem to be really dumb. Leaving the EU was the worst decision they could've done. I mean, look at their currency:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks to live in the country that will suffer the most by the EU's inevitable collapse, eh man? Sooner or later, you'll see what I mean.


MisterPantsEyes said:


> Pay debts.


Haha, fuck off. Give us war reparations.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> I thought brits were wise people, philosopher that love drinking tea. But no, 52% of them seem to be really dumb. Leaving the EU was the worst decision they could've done. I mean, look at their currency:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, please. It is totally worth it.
It is great that we are out and get to control our country the way we want it, not follow laws by an unelected government. We have got freedom, and we will become powerful again, and we will work closer with our allies, like the US. It is time to kill the EU, and make sure it dies out, for a better Europe.
We did what the founders wanted, a strong country.
Long live Britannia!


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Oct 2, 2016)

mech said:


> Worth every penny.





TheKingy34 said:


> Ah, please. It is totally worth it.
> It is great that we are out and get to control our country the way we want it, not follow laws by an unelected government. We have got freedom, and we will become powerful again, and we will work closer with our allies, like the US. It is time to kill the EU, and make sure it dies out, for a better Europe.
> We did what the founders wanted, a strong country.


PPPFFFFFFFFTT AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA AAHHAHAHAHA
Everythings going to get worse, but it was worth it?
Now the NHS will get 350 million pounds weekly, am I right? lol
You guys did a really bad decision and you still think everything's going to be better than before. But it won't.

Nothing against Brits, but I hope that everything for them comes even worse than expected, just so the world can see what happens when a country makes such a bad decision.



Elysium420 said:


> Sucks to live in the country that will suffer the most by the EU's inevitable collapse, eh man? Sooner or later, you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Haha, fuck off. Give us war reparations.


No.


----------



## Doran754 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lol the German saying we made a mistake, your chancelor opened the doors and now your own citisens are being raped by migrants. Germany and France will become the only 2 net contributors to the EU (before it was just the UK and Germany, France only recently started becoming a net contributor) Sounds like you're bitter that you know you're gonna get fucked by us leaving because you'll be funding 25 other countries. Have fun with that. So tell me how we made a mistake when the GBP is the richest mainstream currency in the world (even now). I'd rather be poorer and less well off than be dictated to by some German Chancelor and the 5 (thats right, FIVE) EU President muppets. Free trade should not mean free movement of people. Wake up


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2016)

10 years later, UK joins the EU again, Taxpayers outraged cause of silly actions PM.
Total damages done exceed billions.

;')
GG.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> PPPFFFFFFFFTT AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA AAHHAHAHAHA
> Everythings going to get worse, but it was worth it?
> Now the NHS will get 350 million pounds weekly, am I right? lol
> You guys did a really bad decision and you still think everything's going to be better than before. But it won't.
> ...



Enjoy giving your money away and giving your country's homes to ISIS.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> PPPFFFFFFFFTT AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA AAHHAHAHAHA
> Everythings going to get worse, but it was worth it?
> Now the NHS will get 350 million pounds weekly, am I right? lol
> You guys did a really bad decision and you still think everything's going to be better than before. But it won't.
> ...


The positives do beat the negatives.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 2, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> PPPFFFFFFFFTT AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA AAHHAHAHAHA
> Everythings going to get worse, but it was worth it?
> Now the NHS will get 350 million pounds weekly, am I right? lol
> You guys did a really bad decision and you still think everything's going to be better than before. But it won't.
> ...


''No'' is all you can say. Germany started two world wars and an economic one. Are you still sure that the UK made bad decisions? Like I said, sooner or later you are going to feel the heat for the third time. In a different way, this time of course.


----------



## Doran754 (Oct 2, 2016)

The fact remains the EU needs us alot more than we need them, we can fall back on WTO tariffs. Watch your economy tank when were not buying German cars. Why do you think Merkel just got battered by the far right anti immigration party in local elections? Because people have had enough, The fact that some court in Brussels overrules our own is disgusting, and any Americans saying were stupid would be up in arms if it was them. Hypocrits. I happen to think being a free sovereign nation controlling our own borders is more important than having an extra £1 in my pocket


----------



## T-hug (Oct 2, 2016)

If you don't live in the UK then stfu about our decision. You have literally no idea what you are talking about except what your media spoon feeds you. Many countries will follow us soon.
What shamzie said in post #16 is exactly how I feel. I can't wait to be out. Sure it may be bad for a bit, but in the long run it will be the best option for us.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 2, 2016)

T-hug said:


> If you don't live in the UK then stfu about our decision. You have literally no idea what you are talking about except what your media spoon feeds you. Many countries will follow us soon.
> What shamzie said in post #16 is exactly how I feel. I can't wait to be out. Sure it may be bad for a bit, but in the long run it will be the best option for us.


What makes me furious is that everybody forgets what is happening here in Greece. Have people not be taught to avoid bad examples? Aren't the repercussions of remaining in the EU not obvious enough for them?


----------



## Mazamin (Oct 2, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Yeah, team work never solves anything.


...said the one who lives in "The *United States of America* (*USA*), a federal republic composed of 50 states, a federal district, five major self-governing territories, and various possessions".


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Oct 2, 2016)

shamzie said:


> Lol the German saying we made a mistake, your chancelor opened the doors and now your own citisens are being raped by migrants. Germany and France will become the only 2 net contributors to the EU (before it was just the UK and Germany, France only recently started becoming a net contributor) Sounds like you're bitter that you know you're gonna get fucked by us leaving because you'll be funding 25 other countries. Have fun with that. So tell me how we made a mistake when the GBP is the richest mainstream currency in the world (even now). I'd rather be poorer and less well off than be dictated to by some German Chancelor and the 5 (thats right, FIVE) EU President muppets. Free trade should not mean free movement of people. Wake up


The only thing our citzens get raped by is happiness and prosperity. 



mech said:


> Enjoy giving your money away and giving your country's homes to ISIS.


Enjoy being some meaningless little island, while we're nothing of that.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 2, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> Enjoy being some meaningless little island, while we're nothing of that.


For a meaningless little island, the UK is smart enough(At least most of it) to see through your country's lies.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> Enjoy being *some meaningless little island*, while *we're nothing of that*.


You're joking, right?
Your beloved union won't survive the next 10 years, and you say that we are '*some meaningless little island*'?
Enjoy your unelected government while we become the superpower that we once was. <3
Seriously, you don't know why the most of the UK voted exit. Hint: It was for a good reason.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 2, 2016)

T-hug said:


> You have literally no idea what you are talking about except what your media spoon feeds you.


Which is exactly why most people voted for Brexit.

Whether or not leaving the EU is a good thing remains to be seen. The success of these Article 50 negotiations will be key to this and so far our negotiating tactic seems to be:
UK: We want all the benefits and privileges of being in the EU but we're not giving you a penny and you can keep your stinking foreigners too.
EU: *Sniggers into hand*


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

Operation Sea Lion could be a solution.


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Oct 2, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Which is exactly why most people voted for Brexit.
> 
> Whether or not leaving the EU is a good thing remains to be seen. The success of these Article 50 negotiations will be key to this and so far our negotiating tactic seems to be:
> UK: We want all the benefits and privileges of being in the EU but we're not giving you a penny and you can keep your stinking foreigners too.
> EU: *Sniggers into hand*


I suggest you get out of that sinking ship before it's too late. You should come to Germany, or Sweden if you want. But your countrymen... they are beyond saving. They must suffer.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 2, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> I suggest you get out of that sinking ship before it's too late. You should come to Germany, or Sweden if you want. But your countrymen... they are beyond saving. They must suffer.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> MisterPantsEyes said:
> ...


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> I suggest you get out of that sinking ship before it's too late. You should come to Germany, or Sweden if you want. But your countrymen... they are beyond saving. They must suffer.


Hahaha! You are the best at sarcasm!
Just as I said before:


TheKingy34 said:


> Your beloved union won't survive the next 10 years


So, there is no escape. The EU will just collapse :^)
You're welcome.


----------



## Originality (Oct 2, 2016)

I personally think leaving the EU is a mistake, and I really don't like that a 4~5% difference in votes should be allowed to constitute a "win" for Brexit. I think it should've shown that the country is perfectly divided in opinions and called for a second vote.

But it's happened now so all we can do is move on. Britain will not collapse from this. It's not the end of the world. Sure there are some big short term effects, and I've not heard any accounts for potential long term effects I can believe, but Britain will weather the storm and sooner or later everything will be normal again and people will live their lives as normal. 

@Depravo , could you please maybe edit the misleading thread title?


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Hahaha! You are the best at sarcasm!
> Just as I said before:
> 
> So, there is no escape. The EU will just collapse :^)
> You're welcome.


you will collapse


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 2, 2016)

"Teamwork" helped make half of europe bankrupt, the system is not working economically at least. Tell all the countries that have had their social benefits and services, pension schemes, industries etc raped with millions out of work that we are wrong. Give those countries a vote and see what happens, not wanting to be part of europe isn't something confined to British people, many feel the same way. The UK managed to stay somewhat strong by rejecting the curse that is the Euro currency that does nothing more than bankrupt countries and help Germany get stronger. Leaving was always somehow destined for us I think.

However we reached the decision to leave it is our choice that was voted for democratically, it will be our burden to carry however it all turns out. Whatever happens in the UK over the next few years will shape the political landscape europewide, anyone in Europe should pray that things work out well for us for everyones sake not just the UK peoples.

Little kiddies with their smug little "lol you will come crawling back" comments just come across as spectacularly ignorant and stupid. You don't know anything about anything and as @T-hug put it kindly stfu. thanks.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> you will collapse


Go ahead, say that to our faces. You are just blind of the negatives that the EUSSR caused. We are free, we are a democracy. We are the Land of Hope and Glory, whether you like it or not. We have made history, and disregarded globalisim for a good reason.

We made the right choice. <3


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Go ahead, say that to our faces. You are just blind of the negatives that the EUSSR caused. We are free, we are a democracy. We are the Land of Hope and Glory, whether you like it or not. We have made history, and disregarded globalisim for a good reason.
> 
> We made the right choice. <3


Ok, England


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 2, 2016)

People who simply can't see what is happening in the countries of the mediterranean basin are way too unsuspicious. And I mean WAY too unsuspicious. This is the German's hand at work here and he wants to take your money and everything you strive for.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 2, 2016)

@Originality Fair enough although the OP's misunderstanding was amusing me.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 2, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> "Teamwork" helped make half of europe bankrupt, the system is not working economically at least. Tell all the countries that have had their social benefits and services, pension schemes, industries etc raped with millions out of work that we are wrong. Give those countries a vote and see what happens, not wanting to be part of europe isn't something confined to British people, many feel the same way. The UK managed to stay somewhat strong by rejecting the curse that is the Euro currency that does nothing more than bankrupt countries and help Germany get stronger. Leaving was always somehow destined for us I think.
> 
> However we reached the decision to leave it is our choice that was voted for democratically, it will be our burden to carry however it all turns out. Whatever happens in the UK over the next few years will shape the political landscape europewide, anyone in Europe should pray that things work out well for us for everyones sake not just the UK peoples.
> 
> Little kiddies with their smug little "lol you will come crawling back" comments just come across as spectacularly ignorant and stupid. You don't know anything about anything and as @T-hug put it kindly stfu. thanks.


Bruh, Europe as a whole, and even just the uk, are way better off then we are. You guys have better health care and welfare programs than any of the super powers, including us. Spend a week here if you think europe is bad


DrCrygor07 said:


> ...said the one who lives in "The *United States of America* (*USA*), a federal republic composed of 50 states, a federal district, five major self-governing territories, and various possessions".


I was being sarcastic


----------



## Originality (Oct 2, 2016)

Depravo said:


> @Originality Fair enough although the OP's misunderstanding was amusing me.


Amusing as it may be, misinformation is misinformation, especially since many will just read the title and jump to conclusions without reading the source... Such as the part estimating UK leaving by summer 2019 as a result of this proposed action.


----------



## emigre (Oct 2, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Which is exactly why most people voted for Brexit.
> 
> Whether or not leaving the EU is a good thing remains to be seen. The success of these Article 50 negotiations will be key to this and so far our negotiating tactic seems to be:
> UK: We want all the benefits and privileges of being in the EU but we're not giving you a penny and you can keep your stinking foreigners too.
> EU: *Sniggers into hand*



That's really my big concern. There is absolutely no cohesive exit strategy. Until the exit agreement is actually set forth, there is no way to predict how successful the country will be. I don't agree with the idea, the country will implode (the £ is facing a kicking in the short term at least) and I don't agree with the idea all of the country's ills will be magically solved by leaving the EU.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 2, 2016)

Originality said:


> I personally think leaving the EU is a mistake, and I really don't like that a 4~5% difference in votes should be allowed to constitute a "win" for Brexit. I think it should've shown that the country is perfectly divided in opinions and called for a second vote.


It's not perfectly divided though is it, it's not 50/50. That 5% is about a 3million people. You can't ignore the majority or there is no democracy.


----------



## Originality (Oct 2, 2016)

T-hug said:


> It's not perfectly divided though is it, it's not 50/50. That 5% is about a 3million people. You can't ignore the majority or there is no democracy.


I would be more accepting if it were 40-60, rather than ~48-52. It's just too close for my liking. But, as I said, no choice but to live with it.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

3 Million people is ALOT, you cannot just sweep that many peoples votes under the rug and say it should be equally divided.


----------



## emigre (Oct 2, 2016)

T-hug said:


> It's not perfectly divided though is it, it's not 50/50. That 5% is about a 3million people. You can't ignore the majority or there is no democracy.



The 52/48 split is a small gap and is strongly regional, IMO a 'soft' brexit' (i.e. remaining in the single market) is the way forward for compromise for both camps. That way, you can still renegotiate without burning the literal bridges.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

emigre said:


> The 52/48 split is a small gap and is strongly regional, IMO a 'soft' brexit' (i.e. remaining in the single market) is the way forward for compromise for both camps. That way, you can still renegotiate without burning the literal bridges.



We wont be diluting the brexit scenario to lesson the butt hurt for the remain voters, ROCK HARD BREXIT all the way.


----------



## emigre (Oct 2, 2016)

mech said:


> We wont be diluting the brexit scenario to lesson the butt hurt for the remain voters, ROCK HARD BREXIT all the way.



16 Million people is ALOT, you cannot just sweep that many peoples votes under the rug.


----------



## Originality (Oct 2, 2016)

mech said:


> We wont be diluting the brexit scenario to lesson the butt hurt for the remain voters, ROCK HARD BREXIT all the way.


There is no "we". All you voted for was which direction you think the government should act. This isn't about the "in" camp and the "out" camp. If the country acted like you, we'd literally have civil war (a pretty even one at that, with a 48-52 split). Don't act like this vote has empowered you.

The vote has been made so we move on. Let's see what plans the government draws up for holding the country together whilst beginning the process.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

emigre said:


> 16 Million people is ALOT, you cannot just sweep that many peoples votes under the rug.



That makes no sense, what are you getting at?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Originality said:


> There is no "we". All you voted for was which direction you think the government should act. This isn't about the "in" camp and the "out" camp. If the country acted like you, we'd literally have civil war (a pretty even one at that, with a 48-52 split). Don't act like this vote has empowered you.
> 
> The vote has been made so we move on. Let's see what plans the government draws up for holding the country together whilst beginning the process.



If we dont get hard brexit there will be a civil war,


----------



## Originality (Oct 2, 2016)

mech said:


> If we dont get hard brexit there will be a civil war,


That's in the governments hands. That's their job. I just live here.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

emigre said:


> 16 Million people is ALOT, you cannot just sweep that many peoples votes under the rug.


Yes, but most voted for exit. That is how democracy works, the option with the majority of votes will win.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

Originality said:


> That's in the governments hands. That's their job. I just live here.



Thats where UKIP comes into the equation


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

Brexit won because most of British are racist as fuck and scared of muslims, which is "ok?". And remember that in Scotland and N.Ireland remain won.


----------



## emigre (Oct 2, 2016)

mech said:


> That makes no sense, what are you getting at?



I think it's quite obvious what my sentiment means. If you don't understand. Tough. I can only type with one hand so I'm not going to m



TheKingy34 said:


> Yes, but most voted for exit. That is how democracy works, the option with the majority of votes will win.



When you have a very split vote (52/48), you make some concessions for the losing side to keep them on side while the majority decision goes. For example, we leave the EU but retain single market membership. It's a basic aspect of vaguely competent management.


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> Brexit won because most of British are racist as fuck and scared of muslims, which is "ok?". And remember that in Scotland and N.Ireland remain won.


I mean, being scared of migrants makes sense in this period, it's not so "peaceful"


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> Brexit won because most of British are racist as fuck and scared of muslims, which is "ok?". And remember that in Scotland and N.Ireland remain won.



We don't hate all Muslims, just the ones that like to blow up innocent people and say its for their 'god', infact we dont want any of these terrorists here.


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

mech said:


> We don't hate all Muslims, just the ones that like to blow up innocent people and say its for their 'god', infact we dont want any of these terrorists here.


I know yeah, but in the UK there are many muslims. 



Spoiler: map


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 2, 2016)

Brexit is kinda cool, but it will fade away like Disco


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> I know yeah, but in the UK there are many muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: map



Whats that got to do with terrorists? are you implying alot of them are actualy terrorists? wow and you call all of us here in the UK that voted leave EU racists.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> Brexit won because most of British are racist as fuck and scared of muslims, which is "ok?". And remember that in Scotland and N.Ireland reamain won.


Hahahahaha, no. We don't care about religion, nor are we scared of them. We did it to control our borders *and many more reasons that doesn't have any meaning of the borders*.
Oh, maybe, just possibly, we also did it to get people like you away from our democratic country. <3

Just stop. You obviously do not have an idea of what we are doing. If you are going to criticize the English, stop speaking our language and stop going on the modern internet.


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> I know yeah, but in the UK there are many muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: map


And there must be a reason why Scotland and N. Ireland voted for remain, English people always used to be conservative and isolationst... if you don't count the British Empire


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Hahahahaha, no. We don't care about religion, nor are we scared of them. We did it to control our borders *and many more reasons that doesn't have any meaning of the borders*.
> Oh, maybe, just possibly, we also did it to get people like you away from our democratic country. <3
> 
> Just stop. You obviously do not have an idea of what we are doing. If you are going to criticize the English, stop speaking our language and stop going on the modern internet.



hahaha +1


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Hahahahaha, no. We don't care about religion, nor are we scared of them. We did it to control our borders *and many more reasons that doesn't have any meaning of the borders*.
> Oh, maybe, just possibly, we also did it to get people like you away from our democratic country. <3
> 
> Just stop. You obviously do not have an idea of what we are doing. If you are going to criticize the English, stop speaking our language and stop going on the modern internet.


Just stop what? It is about racism and ignorance when MOST of the "leavers" doesn't even know what the fuck the EU is, English people are made most of conservative and racist people, get over it, and *that's why in Scoltand and N. Ireland remain won*.  (52% exactly) Or should i say most of the 65+ years old are? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  source:bbc

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

People should not even able to decide the relationships with other countries, most of the people can't understand economy and politic,


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> Just stop what? It is about racism and ignorance when MOST of the "leavers" doesn't even know what the fuck the EU is, English people are made most of conservative and racist people, get over it, and *that's why in Scoltand and N. Ireland remain won*.  (52% exactly) Or should i say most of the 65+ years old are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything is about 'racism' to you sort of people, gets boring hearing about it over and over.. what i thinks racist is how there are no Christian churches in muslim country's.


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

mech said:


> Everything is about 'racism' to you sort of people, gets boring hearing about it over and over.. what i thinks racist is how there are no Christian churches in muslim country's.


Yeah, I call it racism too. Muslim countries are terrible. But this doesn't change anything, Brexit happened just for a racism and fear question, not for a politic change.


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2016)

I voted remain.. I hope we still get the cheap hookers from eastern Europe now that we gonna leave.


_what?_

I'm saying what everyone else is thinking.


----------



## emigre (Oct 2, 2016)

I love GBAtemp's inability to discuss current affairs and racism with anything resembling maturity and level-headedness.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> Yeah, I call it racism too. Muslim countries are terrible. But this doesn't change anything, Brexit happened just for a racism and fear question, not for a politic change.



Just as well your view doesn't matter when it comes to the UK brexit win though.


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2016)

emigre said:


> I love GBAtemp's inability to discuss current affairs and racism with anything resembling maturity and level-headedness.



Blame the foreigners, with them taking our comments and likes.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

Pro-EU Person said:


> get over it, and *that's why in Scoltand and N. Ireland remain won*.


Hah, You seriously still don't have an idea what we are talking about.
You just don't see that the UK is being negatively affected, and you know what? The English do not need Scotland or N. Ireland, they can just leave, we seriously don't care.

What you are saying is that we should stay in a socialist, non-democratic union as a capitalist democracy? That does not make sense. The EU is slowly killing us, and we have made the correct choice.


Phantom64 said:


> Just stop what? It is about racism and ignorance


So, you are calling us racist when we was the first country to end the slave trade? Us here at England, accept all religion or races. I have no idea what you have been searching on Google to find that we are apparently racist when we want to protect out country from ISIS.

I give you a grade D - Reason: You Tried.


----------



## Originality (Oct 2, 2016)

Can we please not bring race and religion into a purely political discussion?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

Originality said:


> Can we please not bring race and religion into a purely political discussion?



I agree, lets leave that shit to the terrorists.


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 2, 2016)

A colleague of mine is polish , lovely fella . He claims a benefit from the government for his kids...  like most brits do to one degree or another. The sublte difference is his kids and their mother live in poland.. The Uk government pay them in their polish bank account. This one fact gave my vote to brexit.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 2, 2016)

Very happy that Brexit is a go. Rot in hell, EU and Merkel.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 2, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> A colleague of mine is polish , lovely fella . He claims a benefit from the government for his kids...  like most brits do to one degree or another. The sublte difference is his kids and their mother live in poland.. The Uk government pay them in their polish bank account. This one fact gave my vote to brexit.


You didn't want your friend's family to do well?


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 2, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> You didn't want your friend's family to do well?



point missed completely .


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> You didn't want your friend's family to do well?



Charity starts at home, why would he support money going out of his own country to fund another country instead of it pay towards his own family's welfare in the UK?


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 2, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> point missed completely .


I get it. The .0000001% of your taxes used to help a friends children because of where he lives is too much.


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 2, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I get it. The .0000001% of your taxes used to help a friends children because of where he lives is too much.



Multiply that by every fekkin immigrant and non brit that is here... and you will find its fair bit ,, and the whole principle of it is bullshit... my friend is the example not the point...


----------



## retrofan_k (Oct 2, 2016)

Think Britain is racist but it doesn't stop the mofo's coming and living here, breeding and leeching of the state with their 10 kids and 20 benefits


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> Think Britain is racist but it doesn't stop the mofo's coming and living here, breeding and leeching of the state with their 10 kids and 20 benefits



They will end up making the UK another slum,


----------



## retrofan_k (Oct 2, 2016)

mech said:


> They will end up making the UK another slum,



Will do yeah if nothing is done. However, were I grew up as a kid, it's a disgrace now (like the Gaza Strip) and unrecognisable.  I shake my head everytime I visit, since my mother still lives in the area.


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Hah, You seriously still don't have an idea what we are talking about.
> You just don't see that the UK is being negatively affected, and you know what? The English do not need Scotland or N. Ireland, they can just leave, we seriously don't care.
> 
> What you are saying is that we should stay in a socialist, non-democratic union as a capitalist democracy? That does not make sense. The EU is slowly killing us, and we have made the correct choice.
> ...


Oh, you are that kind of person who compares the EU to the USSR, i see it.  tip: the EU is democratic and capitalist. I'm out of here, bye!


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 2, 2016)

I hate to be that guy, again. But you don't know the hardships of immigration until you've spent time working in the US. Also, once the brexit is complete, you english blokes gunna be complaining about the Scott's, Irish, etc, etc?


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I hate to be that guy, again. But you don't know the hardships of immigration until you've spent time working in the US. Also, once the brexit is complete, you english blokes gunna be complaining about the Scott's, Irish, etc, etc?



the problem with Scotland is; it's full of Scots.


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2016)

Personally I think it's going to be interesting to see how it turns out for the UK.



Phantom64 said:


> I mean, being scared of migrants makes sense in this period, it's not so "peaceful"


Why the fuck are you responding to your own comment? Are you just here to stir shit up or what?


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

Minox said:


> Personally I think it's going to be interesting to see how it turns out for the UK.
> 
> 
> Why the fuck are you responding to your own comment? Are you just here to stir shit up or what?


Ehm, what about _calm down_? I was just saying that the "mass fear" of migrants makes sense in this period. And with this i'm not saying that it is right. 



Minox said:


> Why the fuck are you responding to your own comment? Are you just here to stir shit up or what?


I replied to my own comment because i wanted to add something that i forgot before.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> I replied to my own comment because i wanted to add something that i forgot before.


You can edit posts, you know... :^)


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> You can edit posts, you know... :^)


Lazyness, i was writing from smartphone, aaaaand it doesn't change pretty much anything... :^(


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 2, 2016)

don't usually celebrate others independence from Great Britain?


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 2, 2016)

Welp, it'll be interesting to see what agreement they come to. They'll probably just change positions in the EU and everyone is worse off because of it. I wonder if this is the beginning of the end for great britian.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Welp, it'll be interesting to see what agreement they come to. They'll probably just change positions in the EU and everyone is worse off because of it. I wonder if this is the beginning of the end for great britian.



We were not always in the EU you know?


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Welp, it'll be interesting to see what agreement they come to. They'll probably just change positions in the EU and everyone is worse off because of it. I wonder if this is the beginning of the end for great britian.


It won't be, we will be stronger with a bigger alliance with the US and other allies, full control of our borders, and more great things in the long-term. The positives beat the negatives.
Also, a minor thing, It's the UK, not Great Britan.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 2, 2016)

mech said:


> We were not always in the EU you know?


Yeah, but that's the thing with tying your economics into a system like that. You take a huge hit to the economy, and it's a struggle to recover. If it's a complete brexit and they completely leave the EU (rather than just move to a different tier, which would satisfy the imperative), then it's going to be really hard for a complete recovery.



TheKingy34 said:


> It won't be, we will be stronger with a bigger alliance with the US and other allies, control our borders, no longer be muted and more great things in the long-term. The positives beat the negatives.
> Also, a minor thing, It's the UK, not Great Britan.


Well, I didn't want to include the parts of the UK that didn't vote for brexit  with a complete brexit, they may want to leave the UK.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Yeah, but that's the thing with trying your economics into a system like that. You take a huge hit to the economy, and it's a struggle to recover. If it's a complete brexit and they completely leave the EU (rather than just move to a different tier, which would satisfy the imperative), then it's going to be really hard for a complete recovery.


Yes, but we can survive and regenerate. Sure, it will take long but look at the positives, it is worth it.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 2, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Yes, but we can survive and regenerate. Sure, it will take long but look at the positives, it is worth it.


It seems like a huge risk for just the ability to close the boarders and not be responsible to a larger europe.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> It seems like a huge risk for just the ability to close the boarders and not be responsible to a larger europe.


We'll take risks for freedom and our own government that has 100% control of our country. We need to work with NATO more but the EU is making it difficult, and by that, it is exploiting our safety and other NATO members. We would rather have a shrank economy with freedom and have our country back, than let the EU and Brussels have full control of our laws, borders and pretty much our whole country.
With the large economy that we have created, we will survive quite well.
If we are the mother of the free, we should be free as well!


----------



## Viri (Oct 2, 2016)

Based UK leaving the 4th Reich!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 2, 2016)

Viri said:


> Based UK leaving the 4th Reich!



You mean 3.5?


----------



## Ikki Barri (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh, this is the news that Teresa May is drawing up a bill called the Great Repeal (sounds like we're back in the 19th century with that name) to essentially divorce the UK from EU law.  It has been decided that all EU law will be written into UK law in its entirety at first to be changed via normal means through time.  This sounds like the sensible option to avoid uncertainty in business, which is particularly nervous on this count seeing as how so much regulation is involved.  However, the danger is perhaps that there will be so much law to be changed/examined that some of it will be passed to ministers directly and will not be debated and that this constitutes enforced and undemocratic application of powers, which is exactly what was cited as part of the issue with the EU.

And as far as the issue of immigration is concerned, what a shame Teresa May can't depend on the solid work of the Home Secretary in recent years...  oh wait!!!!  She was the official who bungled the deportation of a known terrorist, yeah we can trust her.  She was also the official to sack 20 000 police officers; a real help in the fight against terrorism.

I personally feel that control is passed from one set of self-interested manipulators in Brussels to another set of self-interested manipulators, this time at Westminster.  I can't see how any of them have the interests of the people as their main motivation.  Cameron only called the referendum because he used it as an election pledge; his actual belief was in Remain.  Johnson and Gove clearly were in it for themselves.  Johnson treated the referendum like an Eton debating contest; he had no real conviction either, it was a game to be played and won or lost, a gamble for the primeministership. What it does show is that we have some superb politicians.  Unfortunately, being a superb politician makes a person a detestable and untrustworthy human being.  Most of the claims on both sides were untrue.  This isn't really a victory for democracy, more a victory for politicking.


----------



## Greymane (Oct 2, 2016)

I would say to the UK do whatever you want but remember,
the consequences of the exit for the UK are there own to deal with.
And how the other country's react to it, and the consequences of that are there's to deal with.

The consequences of your actions good and bad are your own.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Oct 2, 2016)

Ikki Barri said:


> I personally feel that control is passed from one set of self-interested manipulators in Brussels to another set of self-interested manipulators, this time at Westminster.  I can't see how any of them have the interests of the people as their main motivation.  Cameron only called the referendum because he used it as an election pledge; his actual belief was in Remain.  Johnson and Gove clearly were in it for themselves.  Johnson treated the referendum like an Eton debating contest; he had no real conviction either, it was a game to be played and won or lost, a gamble for the primeministership. What it does show is that we have some superb politicians.  Unfortunately, being a superb politician makes a person a detestable and untrustworthy human being.  Most of the claims on both sides were untrue.  This isn't really a victory for democracy, more a victory for politicking.



Pretty much this, I don't believe many at Westminster have the best interests of the average person on their mind. Just look at the expenses scandal.

It will never happen but I really would like to see us elect someone who has come from a normal working class background, not someone who's come from a wealthy family, been privately educated and will never have to worry about money.

The brexit campaign from both sides was a total joke too. Now we have to go through many more years of crap just to get back to where we were at the start of 2016.

I'm sure the UK will be ok in the long run, however i don't think anything will really change for the average person. The generations from the mid 80's / 90's have already been through a recession, now we have years of messing about leaving the EU and recovering from that ahead.

People from the younger generations are struggling to get on the property ladder as it is, we're certainly not going to be any better off anytime soon sadly.


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (Oct 2, 2016)

Smartest move the British people ever made, it's time to ditch the doomed EU experiment.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

It's funny, this could of been a great union, but it is just a corrupted and unfair way of governing countries and trapping the freedom of the EU members.
I see some people like, "W-well, your alone now hahahahhdifdfiobd" But they just don't get what the EU is. We are not talking about NATO or Europe, because some people are obviously confused with that.


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> It's funny, this could of been a great union, but it is just a corrupted and unfair way of governing countries and trapping the freedom of the EU members.
> I see some people like, "W-well, your alone now hahahahhdifdfiobd" But they just don't get what the EU is. We are not talking about NATO or Europe, because some people are obviously confused with that.


Well, yeah, the EU is far from being perfect. I think that the EU can and WILL be reformed, but to do that we must be inside the Union. (this is what M5S, the main party in Italy, wants to do in the EU.) fun fact: M5S is allied with the UKIP in the Europen Parliament.

PS: Destroying the Union and then recreating a new one could be a solution? No, the actual EU had a lot of troubles to get where it is right now.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 2, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> Well, yeah, the EU is far from being perfect. I think that the EU can and WILL be reformed, but to do that we must be inside the Union. (this is what M5S, the main party in Italy, wants to do in the EU.) fun fact: M5S is allied with the UKIP in the Europen Parliament.
> 
> PS: Destroying the Union and then recreating a new one could be a solution? No, the actual EU had a lot of troubles to get where it is right now.


I have to agree with you there, reforming one will be a lot of frustrating work. The reason that I have voted out, is because of the failure of the union and how it takes away our right to 100% control our country. But, I still think we are better off out, and it is better if it collapses.
I really don't want to start another war, but I respect your opinions.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 2, 2016)

Steve Antony Williams said:


> Smartest move the British people ever made, it's time to ditch the doomed EU experiment.



The "experiment" that has led to the longest period of peace within Europe in modern history?




TheKingy34 said:


> We did it to control our borders




I suggest you read up on the Scgengen Agreement, and how the UK isn't currently part of it. The UK is currently the only country within the EU that actually has control of it's borders. If 'we' don't play our cards right, then Brexit could even force the country into the Scehengen agreement and end border control in the county in order to retain access to the single market.

If we ever want back *in* then we will absolutely have to join the Euro. Which will be even worse.


----------



## Phantom64 (Oct 2, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I have to agree with you there, reforming one will be a lot of frustrating work. The reason that I have voted out, is because of the failure of the union and how it takes away our right to 100% control our country. But, I still think we are better off out, and it is better if it collapses.
> I really don't want to start another war, but I respect your opinions.


Yeah, the 'war' before wasn't absolutely needed, i'm sorry for that \:
Anyway at this point is just a matter of P.O.V. We can just wait and see what will happen in future. (I'm not one of those people that hopes in a collapse of the UK or what, i hope the best for both UK and EU.)


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 2, 2016)

I thought my generation was going to be able to live through and witness unity in the world. When people put their politics, religion, race, and overall differences aside in order to to help each other and grow as a species. Thought we would finally share the over abundance of resources so no one would need to suffer or do without and come together and maybe do some cool shit like terraform other planets and explore space and shit. 

Been on the net for a few hours now, and all Ive seen is islamic terrorists attacks, black lives matter, trump preaching about border patrol, the brexit and all its retarded selfish reasons for segregation, left wing/right wing hate speeches.. I could go on.

I'm about out of hope for this species.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 2, 2016)

Picture is relevant


----------



## Viri (Oct 3, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I thought my generation was going to be able to live through and witness unity in the world. When people put their politics, religion, race, and overall differences aside in order to to help each other and grow as a species. Thought we would finally share the over abundance of resources so no one would need to suffer or do without and come together and maybe do some cool shit like terraform other planets and explore space and shit.


That will probably never happen, or would require a lot of wars to happen.


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (Oct 3, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I thought my generation was going to be able to live through and witness unity in the world. When people put their politics, religion, race, and overall differences aside in order to to help each other and grow as a species. Thought we would finally share the over abundance of resources so no one would need to suffer or do without and come together and maybe do some cool shit like terraform other planets and explore space and shit.
> 
> Been on the net for a few hours now, and all Ive seen is islamic terrorists attacks, black lives matter, trump preaching about border patrol, the brexit and all its retarded selfish reasons for segregation, left wing/right wing hate speeches.. I could go on.
> 
> I'm about out of hope for this species.



I'm a pragmatist, such unity is virtually impossible to achieve and highly unlikely, because someone always comes along and ruins things.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 3, 2016)

Huh... I guess this makes the first time in history that pulling out was a bad idea.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Huh... I guess this makes the first time in history that pulling out was a bad idea.



The UK doesn't have a weak pullout game so all will be fine


----------



## smf (Oct 3, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> It is great that we are out and get to control our country the way we want it, not follow laws by an unelected government.



The people who sold you that lie know that there is no difference between the way the EU makes laws and the way the UK makes laws. Laws are always written by unelected governments and then voted on and changed by the elected representatives. That happens in the EU as well as the UK. You really don't want your elected representatives writing laws, they are useless at it & don't understand themselves what the consequences are (their only skill is being able to get elected and siphoning money for themselves).

But seriously, how would you like the country to be? Because the only thing I've heard from the "I'm not racist but...." is they want less foreigners to be here. Which is rich from a nation that has a history of exporting our people to other countries. Or are you saying that british people are good immigrants and non-british people are bad immigrants?

The EU is mostly responsible for us having clean beaches and any workers rights that were introduced in the last thirty years, both of which the UK government spent a lot of time fighting against the EU.

Not all leavers are racist, but only the racist leavers will get what they want (the ability to walk their dangerous dogs while collecting the doll and abusing immigrants). The cheap cigarettes and alcohol they've been getting from Europe will stop though.

Everyone else who voted for what they think were logical reasons, is going to be really disappointed by the outcome when they realise the consequences. You think life will be like before but with no immigrants, or maybe even better with no immigrants. The leave campaign distanced themselves from their lies after they suckered you all to vote for them, but I don't think it's sunk in quite yet. Hard brexit is coming and so is the return to pre EU Britain (which if you're not old enough to remember, it was really really shit).

It doesn't matter much either way for me, but then I think that with votes like this you should think more about how it affects others. Parents who say they voted to leave for the sake of their children have done the complete opposite.



InsaneNutter said:


> It will never happen but I really would like to see us elect someone who has come from a normal working class background, not someone who's come from a wealthy family, been privately educated and will never have to worry about money.



My father told me a saying that was common in the building industry.... "The working class can kiss my ass, I've got the foremans job at least". There is a paradox that anyone who wants to be elected, is truly unworthy of being elected. It's a flawed system and the EU kept them in check. We've just shot our nose off with a twelve bore shotgun, to spite our face.



Lucifer666 said:


> Making it 'another slum'? How does anywhere evolve backwards? What in God's name are you on about?



Evolution is about the people who survive being the ones that best adapt. So you could easily "evolve backwards" when anyone intelligent realises that leaving the UK is in their best interest, leaving all the scrotes and their wall around the UK (which we'll need soon to stop people leaving).


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> They will end up making the UK another slum,





retrofan_k said:


> Will do yeah if nothing is done. However, were I grew up as a kid, it's a disgrace now (like the Gaza Strip) and unrecognisable.  I shake my head everytime I visit, since my mother still lives in the area.



Making it 'another slum'? How does anywhere evolve backwards? What in God's name are you on about?


----------



## smf (Oct 3, 2016)

Steve Antony Williams said:


> I'm a pragmatist, such unity is virtually impossible to achieve and highly unlikely, because someone always comes along and ruins things.



I still hold out hope that one day we'll get rid of this racism and bigotry and actually work together, rather than be arrogant thinking that we're superior and need to protect our interests from each other.

But you're right, someone will always come along and spread lies that tap into peoples hidden racial hatred. Maybe one day the majority will be mature enough to see through them.

All I want to do is live long enough that we lock up Nigel Farage & Boris Johnson for crimes against humanity.



Phantom64 said:


> I was just saying that the "mass fear" of migrants makes sense in this period.



No, it doesn't make sense at all. It only makes sense if you've let yourself be manipulated by someone who has their own motives (which are based on them making money by you losing money). But if you let yourself be manipulated then anything can make sense.

There are a lot of Syrians fleeing their country sure, but those are non EU citizens & so that makes little difference whether we leave the EU or not. What they didn't tell you was that we have to take the Syrians anyway, unless we leave the UN. We set up the EU and the UN because the old protectionist way of running the world kept leading to wars. They may not have told you, because the leave campaign are just carpetbaggers and don't really know anything about politics or the law.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> Making it 'another slum'? How does anywhere evolve backwards? What in God's name are you on about?



Nobody said evolve, devolve is more the relevant term.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Oct 3, 2016)

i feel like this video best explains the economic clusterfuck known as "Brexit" to us non-Europeans


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> Nobody said evolve, devolve is more the relevant term.


The implication that letting immigrants enter the country 'devolves' it is, without the shadow of a doubt, highly racist.

I was brought up by a Muslim family in the Middle East and live and work in London alone now. I don't ascribe to any faith and am highly leftist politically, and hope that what I do every contributes positively to the community I am surrounded by. There are thousands of others with the same story to tell. I don't see how this converts the lands we live in into 'slums', unless seeing a high population density of (typically) brown hairy people makes your skin crawl.

Leavers left the economy in shambles to the point where non-UK residents are looking to invest in property because the Sterling is so cheap. It isn't inherently a bad thing, but it must be well unsettling to think that a piece of land you pass by is owned by someone who doesn't reside in the continent, let alone the city. Meanwhile people from other countries within the EU who've helped the UK's economy flourish are being told to pack their bags and leave, as if "stealing our jobs" was ever a real issue when globalisation helped only to create them. But hey, I guess the NHS will benefit from additional funding, am I right?

TL;DR human genetics and ethnic proportions are in flux because of the way mankind is progressing. It is inevitable and trying to create a tiny bubble that remains unaffected by change is unrealistic. Let it go.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> The implication that letting immigrants enter the country 'devolves' it is, without the shadow of a doubt, highly racist.
> 
> I was brought up by a Muslim family in the Middle East and live and work in London alone now. I don't ascribe to any faith and am highly leftist politically, and hope that what I do every contributes positively to the community I am surrounded by. There are thousands of others with the same story to tell. I don't see how this converts the lands we live in into 'slums', unless seeing a high population density of (typically) brown hairy people makes your skin crawl.
> 
> ...




If you don't like it, sod off to Europe.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> The implication that letting immigrants enter the country 'devolves' it is, without the shadow of a doubt, highly racist.
> 
> I was brought up by a Muslim family in the Middle East and live and work in London alone now. I don't ascribe to any faith and am highly leftist politically, and hope that what I do every contributes positively to the community I am surrounded by. There are thousands of others with the same story to tell. I don't see how this converts the lands we live in into 'slums', unless seeing a high population density of (typically) brown hairy people makes your skin crawl.
> 
> ...









--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> If you don't like it, sod off to Europe.


Holy shit, are you sure you're not american? Let me ask you this, how exactly will the uk survive economically without the eu? What's your guy's major exports? Fish? We have that all over the world. Tea? You know what we did with it the last time you sent it over right? Nobody drives british cars or uses british appliances. You guys are digging your own holes there, mark my words


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

Your post lost all credit lucifer when you brought the race card into it and as you put it 'brown people'. We are stopping all colour of people coming in and leeching from our country. We are getting our country back and you are just going to have to live with it.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> Your post lost all credit lucifer when you brought the race card into it and as you put it 'brown people'. We are stopping all colour of people coming in and leeching from our country. We are getting our country back and you are just going to have to live with it.


You sound like 1940s germany


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you sure you're not american? Let me ask you this, how exactly will the uk survive economically without the eu? What's your guy's major exports? Fish? We have that all over the world. Tea? You know what we did with it the last time you sent it over right? Nobody drives british cars or uses british appliances. You guys are digging your own holes there, mark my words



Probably a reason you don't work in politics,


----------



## Engert (Oct 3, 2016)

By the way, congrats U.K. For the Brexit. About time you took control of your politics without Brussels approval.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> You sound like 1940s germany



Shame over 50% of the UK agree with leaving, can't get your head around your own bullshit obviously.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> Shame over 50% of the UK agree with leaving, can't get your head around your own bullshit obviously.


 majority of Germany agreed too

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm gunna stop there because I don't want to offend any German tempers. But you sound super racist and elitists is my point.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> majority of Germany agreed too
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I'm gunna stop there because I don't want to offend any German tempers. But you sound super racist and elitists is my point.




Anyway... quit dragging your heels about the whole situation, what's done is done and there's no point wasting your energy fighting the majority.


Edit: Well I find you racist for assuming British people are racist for wanting to close their own borders. You can't just label someone a racist for no good reason, I'm pretty sure that's slander.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> Anyway... quit dragging your heels about the whole situation, what's done is done and there's no point wasting your energy fighting the majority.


I'm not british, I'm not even European. I don't really care what you guys do. I was just disappointed, and now I'm kind of disgusted.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> Edit: Well I find you racist for assuming British people are racist for wanting to close their own borders. You can't just label someone a racist for no good reason, I'm pretty sure that's slander.


Yeah, your brits only club isn't racist at all.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I'm not british, I'm not even European. I don't really care what you guys do. I was just disappointed, and now I'm kind of disgusted.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



You'll get over it.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> You'll get over it.


Already have, I'm playing Vidya now. But honestly, I don't see people dieing to get into the uk anyway. I think you guys just have too high an opinion of yourselves. I mean, yeah England has knights and shit and that's kinda cool. But its not like Lancelot or king Arthur. Its more like, Elton john.

I don't think anyone but british people care about the brexit, its the smug attitude people have a problem with.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 3, 2016)

£ has fallen yet again to the lowest ever since the announcement. Or so I heard.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> Edit: Well I find you racist for assuming British people are racist for wanting to close their own borders. You can't just label someone a racist for no good reason, I'm pretty sure that's slander.



You want England to *close* it's borders? That means no in and no out.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

ShawnTRods said:


> £ has fallen yet again to the lowest ever since the announcement. Or so I heard.



Would you like to buy our Elton john?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2016)

And here I thought the US made poor choices


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> Would you like to buy our Elton john?


Hey, we would take him. Like we did the beatles. He's got mad notes. I just very much doubt he's any good at jousting.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

I do believe that depending how well we do after brexit it will make way for other EU country's making a departure though.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 3, 2016)

Bold radical comments, conflict and petty snipes.
Ahhh Gbatemp does politics once more.

My take? I believe the general populous to be moronic and led astray by emotional fancy over factual evidence.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Oct 3, 2016)

Why argue? Why bother?
It is over. The decisions have been made already.
Soon we will see wether the concept of unity or the concept of isolationism wins out.
the EU may have lost England, but we may yet gain Scottland and Ireland.
I will be very curious about wether the irish and the scottish follow england blindly.
I doubt it somehow.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 3, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> Why argue? Why bother?
> It is over. The decisions have been made already.
> Soon we will see wether the concept of unity or the concept of isolationism wins out.
> the EU may have lost England, but we may yet gain Scottland and Ireland.
> ...


Scotland wanted to stay in EU and previously didn't want to be part of the UK.

Trying to predict based on those, it would seem realistic for them to join EU and be out of the UK.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

ShawnTRods said:


> Scotland wanted to stay in EU and previously didn't want to be part of the UK.
> 
> Trying to predict based on those, it would seem realistic for them to join EU and be out of the UK.




Would the EU take them? Other issue is that Scotland has had their referendum to leave the U.K but they voted stay.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> Would the EU take them? Other issue is that Scotland has had their referendum to leave the U.K but they voted stay.


The referendum took place while UK was part of EU.
That may sway a lot of people's decision.

But then again, you never know man. 
It seemed like "leave" wouldn't happen and it did.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> Would the EU take them? Other issue is that Scotland has had their referendum to leave the U.K but they voted stay.



That was before brexit.
I imagine they might want to reconsider their decision soon.
But... oh well. We shall see.
I would greet them with open arms, that much is certain.

EDIT: Wouldn't it be kinda silly to call England the UK if Scottland and Ireland left?
I mean... There would be nothing truly United about it anymore and we can HARDLY just call it "Kingdom".


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

Scotland have been told there is no 2nd referendum. When you vote and make a decision you should think about all possible outcomes prior.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> Scotland have been told there is no 2nd referendum. When you vote and make a decision you should think about all possible outcomes prior.


Yes and the Scottish have been KNOWN to accept decisions made about their existence by some british people calmly and with good spirits.

No... no wait.

I can't put my finger on it, but something sounds kinda off here.

And the irish? Don't get me started on those UK-loving folks. They love NOTHING more than brits deciding their fates. The biggest UK-Fans in the world.







I really do not want to be british right now.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

From what I have read the Irish and Scottish are quite happy with how it's turning out.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> From what I have read the Irish and Scottish are quite happy with how it's turning out.



I don't know. People only remain happy and peaceful if their basic needs are met. If that is no longer the case they suddenly can't ever remember saying anything about being "content" and then things turn ugly very quickly.

My life will not change one bit wether the UK goes or stays, all i know is that a monumental decision was made by people that were not as well informed as they should be by an opposition that now is no longer sure of their own claims.

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/133da9c0-f7f7-11e5-803c-d27c7117d132.html?siteedition=intl

I like the UK and i admire no man in history more than i admire Winston Churchill.
The man who led a nation into a war that eventually freed germany from tyranny.


He is my greatest hero. I hope the UK has not voted on it's ultimate downfall.
Liberators do not deserve such a fate.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> Your post lost all credit lucifer when you brought the race card into it and as you put it 'brown people'. We are stopping all colour of people coming in and leeching from our country. We are getting our country back and you are just going to have to live with it.


I'm having an hard time understanding which rule of logic dictates that an argument is invalid as soon as it refers to racism?
Also, where's your evidence that non-British people "leech" from the economy more than British people?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I'm having an hard time understanding which rule of logic dictates that an argument is invalid as soon as it refers to racism?
> Also, where's your evidence that non-British people "leech" from the economy more than British people?



It's called the race card that is throw in your face when ever you want to talk about leaving the EU.

Edit: where does the benifit money go when it's paid to the immigrants? I'm guessing it's out of the UK it's not just about who leeches more but where it goes.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> I do believe that depending how well we do after brexit it will make way for other EU country's making a departure though.



I don't know why I'm bothering, as you don't respond to any sensible argument presented to you, other than the occasional "yah boo, sucks to you" comment, but the reverse is equally true; if Brexit ruins the country, it will make the EU far more powerful than it ever was, knowing that no country can leave without ruining itself in the process. And *if* that's the case, then you and all the other 'out' voters will have yourselves to thank for empowering the very organisation you apparently despised.


----------



## Ikki Barri (Oct 3, 2016)

I'd just like to point out that though an initial decision has been made, the actual nitty-gritty is still all up for grabs.  One potential outcome is that in order to stay in the Common Market, we have to accept open borders, we will pay as much as we are paying now and we will have less say than we had before.  The referendum is a one battle win, not an absolute victory.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

Ikki Barri said:


> I'd just like to point out that though an initial decision has been made, the actual nitty-gritty is still all up for grabs.  One potential outcome is that in order to stay in the Common Market, we have to accept open borders, we will pay as much as we are paying now and we will have less say than we had before.  The referendum is a one battle win, not an absolute victory.




Our PM won't allow that, no chance.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 3, 2016)

As a proud pro-Remain supporter, it was quite horrible to hear that the majority had opted to Leave.  At time time I was staying in a 2nd-rate hotel in Whitehall, for a conference which had attracted developers from all around Europe, and I remember waking up early to watch the commentary live- My initial shock caused me to double-take that the BBC had got the colours of the two sides right.
Everybody at the conference later expressed the same disbelief.

However the sheer backlash from the supposedly welcoming Europe that I have lived my entire life as a part and had not wanted to leave, has been quite eye-opening and comments like this are completely disgusting.  Instead of trying to make the most of this, you're more focused on trying to make us feel bad about a decision that ultimately speaks more to the leadership of the UK and the public's stance towards the EU, which is utterly unproductive.

Also I feel that it is quite telling that analysts had been talking about a French exit, about an Austrian exit, about an Italian exit and a Spanish exit, before we actually voted.  I'm curious to see what might happen to Germany's current stance should they become the only economic powerhouse in the EU.


----------



## Ikki Barri (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> Our PM won't allow that, no chance.



She may well be pressured otherwise.  It's not the people who will be making those decisions, it's those at the top with the money and the power.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> Our PM won't allow that, no chance.


As much as I want to agree, I have to say no.
You see, our PM was a remainder, she doesn't want Brexit to happen. But in our case, we are lucky she is even talking about triggering article 50.

But ayy, at least we have freedom. 

PS: There still may be a chance though, I really do want a closed and safe country.


----------



## Viri (Oct 3, 2016)

If Scotland gained their independence, wouldn't Spain cock block them from joining?

Also, hah, I never knew this would be relevant to post again!
http://webmshare.com/qAjq9


----------



## Aurora Wright (Oct 3, 2016)

mech said:


> It's called the race card that is throw in your face when ever you want to talk about leaving the EU.


While saying that all the people who voted "leave" are racist is wrong, a part of them are. To me, blindly assuming that "immigrants just leech" with no shred of evidence is racist, as an example (no proof == prejudice == racism by definition - as racism is prejudice coming from racial difference).


mech said:


> Edit: where does the benifit money go when it's paid to the immigrants? I'm guessing it's out of the UK it's not just about who leeches more but where it goes.


I'm pretty sure in the UK (like it's in Italy) migrants can only apply if coming from countries in war (and let's not forget that we are at the origin of most of those wars, if not all), or if they're able to find a job and work (and they're often exploited for jobs no one else would do).
And since terrorism was mentioned earlier in the discussion, let's take the data that some user posted. On average it seems 160 people or so get arrested every year for religion-motivated terrorism in the whole of Europe (of which, a large part is in France). More than 1,3 million people sought asylum in Europe in 2015 (with 1,800,000 estimated to have crossed the borders). Only a small part gets accepted. Now, assuming that those 160 people are all muslims, they all get convicted (arrest != conviction) and they're all migrants (which is already false, since a lot of the perpetrators of the Daesh attacks were European citizens) it's 160 against the millions of migrants in Europe.


----------



## Doran754 (Oct 4, 2016)

When people refer to people from Scotland as Scottish but people from England as British, smfh. Anyway @WeedZ all you ever seem to do is play the race card, you don't even live over here, why are you getting involved? Do you see me commenting on the American presidential race? No because I don't give a fuck, you're the elitist leftist snob who can't smell the shit he's shovelling. Last time I checked EU nationals were WHITE, just like the Majority of the UK, so please explain to m how controlling your borders from Europe is racist again .. Don't worry I'll wait. Dumbass.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 4, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> While saying that all the people who voted "leave" are racist is wrong, a part of them are. To me, blindly assuming that "immigrants just leech" with no shred of evidence is racist, as an example (no proof == prejudice == racism by definition - as racism is prejudice coming from racial difference).
> 
> I'm pretty sure in the UK (like it's in Italy) migrants can only apply if coming from countries in war (and let's not forget that we are at the origin of most of those wars, if not all), or if they're able to find a job and work (and they're often exploited for jobs no one else would do).
> And since terrorism was mentioned earlier in the discussion, let's take the data that some user posted. On average it seems 160 people or so get arrested every year for religion-motivated terrorism in the whole of Europe (of which, a large part is in France). More than 1,3 million people sought asylum in Europe in 2015 (with 1,800,000 estimated to have crossed the borders). Only a small part gets accepted. Now, assuming that those 160 people are all muslims, they all get convicted (arrest != conviction) and they're all migrants (which is already false, since a lot of the perpetrators of the Daesh attacks were European citizens) it's 160 against the millions of migrants in Europe.



Sorry but I don't agree with any of that, but that's your opinion.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 4, 2016)

shamzie said:


> When people refer to people from Scotland as Scottish but people from England as British, smfh. Anyway @WeedZ all you ever seem to do is play the race card, you don't even live over here, why are you getting involved? Do you see me commenting on the American presidential race? No because I don't give a fuck, you're the elitist leftist snob who can't smell the shit he's shovelling. Last time I checked EU nationals were WHITE, just like the Majority of the UK, so please explain to m how controlling your borders from Europe is racist again .. Don't worry I'll wait. Dumbass.


That's because when people think of the uk they think of england. So they are more specific with scotts, welsh, etc.

I'm not a leftist, in fact I'm not even into politics for the most part. I suppose most of my opinions fall into the left, but I agree with the right on some things too. If I'm anything, I would be a new age hippie, but without the tree hugging kumbaya shit.

So I concern myself with world matters, when it comes to things I think are important. Segregation is an important matter to me. Not just with europe, but with the middle east and here at home.

 You say you don't give a shit about American politics, but that's because you have the same segregated views that sparked the brexit in the first place. The truth is, you should be very concerned. My country, as much as I hate it, polices the entire world right now. Our two governments are more closely linked then you think. When our government tells you we need to the raf or the sas, you send them. Brits are putting their lives on the line for a war we started 15 years ago. You could say that terrorism is a global problem, but how much of a problem would it have been for you if it weren't for the US involvment in the middle east in the first place. 

I'm digressing, but my point is you should care. Especially since the next president of one of the world's largest super powers will have control over a war front that concerns us all and one of the largest nuclear arsinals.

So I used the word racist. Maybe I should have said prejudice. You guys have this idea that immigration is ruining the uk. This idea actually comes from england. They've been trying to push immigration policies for forever. Leaving the EU is a bad idea, but the only aspect of it that is really prejudice or remotely racists is the remarks made by a group of people in support of it. Not everyone, but some. The idea of making the UK great again by economic and political segregation is no different then what we're doing with Mexico or the germans in the 1930's. Its racist (or more accurately, prejudice if all whites are considered one race) to say that your shitty little island in the garbage dump of the sea is going to be better off with only pureblooded supremacy.

If you want anymore responses from me, your gunna have to piece together a thoughtful argument without all the 4chan-y insults and faggotry.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 6, 2016)

Deletes posts but leaves one above that calls  people faggots. -golf clap


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 6, 2016)

mech said:


> Deletes posts but leaves one above that calls  people faggots. -golf clap


Faggotry not faggot. Faggotry is how behavior is described on 4chan. I was pointing out how 4chan-ish his post was. My post is actually thought out points. I didn't call anyone a faggot


----------



## FGFlann (Oct 6, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> The implication that letting immigrants enter the country 'devolves' it is, without the shadow of a doubt, highly racist.
> 
> I was brought up by a Muslim family in the Middle East and live and work in London alone now. I don't ascribe to any faith and am highly leftist politically, and hope that what I do every contributes positively to the community I am surrounded by. There are thousands of others with the same story to tell. I don't see how this converts the lands we live in into 'slums', unless seeing a high population density of (typically) brown hairy people makes your skin crawl.
> 
> ...



With respect, skilled workers that are valuable to the country will not be told to simply pack their bags. We already have processes in place for
such people without the benefit of the EU's freedom of movement.


----------



## emigre (Oct 6, 2016)

It looks like a bog standard UKIP meeting throws more punches than this thread.

Personally, I'm hoping Brexit will prevent criminals like Mike Hookem from entering the UK from EU countries.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 6, 2016)

So what happens if Scotland just refuses to leave


----------



## FGFlann (Oct 6, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So what happens if Scotland just refuses to leave


The Scottish parliament does not have the power to make that decision.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 6, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> That's because when people think of the uk they think of england. So they are more specific with scotts, welsh, etc.
> 
> I'm not a leftist, in fact I'm not even into politics for the most part. I suppose most of my opinions fall into the left, but I agree with the right on some things too. If I'm anything, I would be a new age hippie, but without the tree hugging kumbaya shit.
> 
> ...


I agree with this post, every bit of it. We here in the good ol' U S of A had a war some 150 years back about something similar. A war between half of the states and the Federal government. Well, the states lost and the Federal government is only growing more and more out of control.

We see the repurcussions of this all-encompassing government with things like medical marijuana at the state level, while still being a Schedule 1 narcotic at the Federal level. If the DEA felt the prison system seemed kind of sparse, all they'd have to do is gather the lists of patients and growers from all the medical states and round them up.

I'm no redneck rapture-preaching compiracy theorist (in fact I'm an atheist libertarian), but that whole EU thing seems a little too NWO-ish for my taste. I feel that a nation's sovereignty is extremely important. Pure isolationism doesn't work in today's world, but one unified government is also the absolute last thing this world needs.


----------



## Viri (Oct 6, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> I'm no redneck rapture-preaching compiracy theorist (in fact I'm an atheist libertarian), but that whole EU thing seems a little too NWO-ish for my taste. I feel that a nation's sovereignty is extremely important. Pure isolationism doesn't work in today's world, but one unified government is also the absolute last thing this world needs.


Don't worry, you'll love the EU even more after the UK leaves knowing that the UK was the only one cock blocking them from creating a EU army. I bet that will make sure no other countries consider leaving the 4th Reich.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 6, 2016)

Viri said:


> Don't worry, you'll love the EU even more after the UK leaves knowing that the UK was the only one cock blocking them from creating a EU army. I bet that will make sure no other countries consider leaving the 4th Reich.




Its 3rd reich 2.0, the Germans are still running the EU show


----------



## netovsk (Oct 6, 2016)

The biggest export of UK are cars, and most UK automakers are actually owned by the germans lol. I don't recall buying anything made in UK besides that wonderful Twinings tea, but I do have a car made in germany though, which I love and costs 20.000 times more. British are probably the ones at a loss here.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 6, 2016)

netovsk said:


> The biggest export of UK are cars, and most UK automakers are actually owned by the germans lol. I don't recall buying anything made in UK besides that wonderful Twinings tea, but I do have a car made in germany though, which I love and costs 20.000 times more. British are probably the ones at a loss here.



Thats why we are turning it all around before its too late


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 6, 2016)

mech said:


> Thats why we are turning it all around before its too late


How do you expect your economy to grow though? That's the question no one can seem to answer for me. You have no trade goods. You'll be constantly importing and depleting your economy.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 6, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> How do you expect your economy to grow though? That's the question no one can seem to answer for me. You have no trade goods. You'll be constantly importing and depleting your economy.



Now that is just complete bullshit.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 6, 2016)

mech said:


> Now that is just complete bullshit.


UKtradeinfo-

"Coverage: United Kingdom.
Theme: Trade and Investment.
In July 2016 the value of exports (EU and Non-EU) decreased to *£23.9 billion*, and imports (EU and Non-EU) decreased to *£39.7 billion*, compared with last month. Consequently the UK is a net importer this month, with imports exceeding exports by *£15.9 billion*."

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Not to mention tourism is gunna take a HUGE hit.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 6, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> UKtradeinfo-
> 
> "Coverage: United Kingdom.
> Theme: Trade and Investment.
> ...




You said we had 'No trade goods' - bullshit
tourism is going to go huge because of the low £.

Just stop, you dont know anything.


----------



## Ikki Barri (Oct 6, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> How do you expect your economy to grow though? That's the question no one can seem to answer for me. You have no trade goods. You'll be constantly importing and depleting your economy.



True, there was never a plan because Cameron never believed in a Leave win.  That's why there is much discussion now about how things will proceed.  No-one knows.  I will say that much of the UK economy rests on services (esp. banking) rather than manufacturing.  I still fear for the economic stability over the next 20-30 years.  Quite apart from who gets to make the decisions and the make-up of the population, knowing the cost of living will go up is something that has me instinctively opposing Leave.  We import much of our food too, and unlike the US, we don't have land to turn over to food production.  We are now a little insignificant island without the Empire we used to exploit.  Wages are already artificially low because companies do not pay a decent wage.  Wages are supplemented with tax credits.  House prices are artificially high.  We've had austerity for years and now more economic instability.  All very well for some to say they don't mind having fewer pounds in their pockets.  I do.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 6, 2016)

mech said:


> You said we had 'No trade goods' - bullshit
> tourism is going to go huge because of the low £.
> 
> Just stop, you dont know anything.


I tell you something, you don't believe me. I show you something, you still don't fuckin believe me. You have no "sustainable" exports. The weight of international trade is already taking a toll. Tourism is going to decrease with the loss of free travel. To think otherwise is idiotic. I can go to Mexico and live like a king with the US dollar, but I'm not going to go through the trouble of obtaining passports and all that other nonsense.

And I could drive to mexico


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 6, 2016)

When the UK stops all the immigrants coming in, it will be very interesting to see where they will all flock too and flood next.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 6, 2016)

mech said:


> When the UK stops all the immigrants coming in, it will be very interesting to see where they will all flock too and flood next.


More immigrants means more consumers and greater labor pool, where ever they go could be beneficial to that region, depending on their tax policies.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 7, 2016)

mech said:


> Deletes posts but leaves one above that calls  people faggots. -golf clap


The deletion of those comments made no sense whatsoever. Mine in particular was about BBC refusing and firing a white presenter. That isn't relatable to the subject? Yeah, right.

Rebel Media from Canada published a video that covers just about all western countries in regards to multiculturalism, and it didn't just fail in Canada but everywhere. And so did diversity.



Speaking of not wanting assimilating: http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...-u-s-audience-immigrants-shouldnt-assimilate/

It's pretty fucked when you're in your own country and the people can't even speak the language they're residents in. I personally had this issue, I was in a Chinese store, I asked them for an item and none of them spoke Portuguese -- well, just barely and their son was of no use too because he only spoke Chinese too. I tried asking in English and nope, no English either. Left without buying what I needed. Great customer service!

Why even bother to immigrate if they won't even learn the language and assimilate. Shit, at least know the basics and/or have Google Translate at hand, if necessary.


----------



## FGFlann (Oct 7, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I tell you something, you don't believe me. I show you something, you still don't fuckin believe me. You have no "sustainable" exports. The weight of international trade is already taking a toll. Tourism is going to decrease with the loss of free travel. To think otherwise is idiotic. I can go to Mexico and live like a king with the US dollar, but I'm not going to go through the trouble of obtaining passports and all that other nonsense.
> 
> And I could drive to mexico


Identity documents are still currently required for movement into the UK from Europe, as it is not part of the schengen area. It is a non-issue as far as the future of tourism is concerned as nothing will change in regards to current six-month visa free travel laws. Tourists outside of the schengen area will invariably require a passport to visit another country.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Mine in particular was about BBC refusing and firing a white presenter. That isn't relatable to the subject? Yeah, right.


Yes it's right. That particular news story was in no way related to Teresa May's announcement regarding *when* the 'brexit' process will start.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 7, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Yes it's right. That particular news story was in no way related to Teresa May's announcement regarding *when* the 'brexit' process will start.


I just hope she doesn't pull a Merkel.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 7, 2016)

mech said:


> Its 3rd reich 2.0, the Germans are still running the EU show


'cept they ain't. Germany has no power over the EU that any other member country doesn't have


----------



## Doran754 (Oct 7, 2016)

Sorry you're other thread got closed by the left loving supervisor, probably because of the mod who came in crying the day before. Just like youtube is hiring 'heroes' who will have the power to delete your video if you say or do anything they disagree with, I didn't realise GBATemp was such a leftist shithole. Pity.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 7, 2016)

shamzie said:


> Sorry you're other thread got closed by the left loving supervisor, probably because of the mod who came in crying the day before. Just like youtube is hiring 'heroes' who will have the power to delete your video if you say or do anything they disagree with, I didn't realise GBATemp was such a leftist shithole. Pity.




Yup, two different sources reported it and yet we still cant post it here, pack of knobheads.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2016)

mech said:


> Yup, two different sources reported it and yet we still cant post it here, pack of knobheads.


It wasn't the fallacious headline that got the thread locked and you know it.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 7, 2016)

What ever, we will continue to let everyone know if they are muslim or not when something happens, so the EU can shove it.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2016)

mech said:


> What ever, we will continue to let everyone know if they are muslim or not when something happens, so the EU can shove it.


And that's fine because that's not what the ECRI report actually said. I pointed this out more than once.


----------



## emigre (Oct 7, 2016)

shamzie said:


> Sorry you're other thread got closed by the left loving supervisor, probably because of the mod who came in crying the day before. Just like youtube is hiring 'heroes' who will have the power to delete your video if you say or do anything they disagree with, I didn't realise GBATemp was such a leftist shithole. Pity.



Thinking GBAtemp is a democracy


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2016)

emigre said:


> Thinking GBAtemp is a democracy


We're clearly a benevolent dictatorship.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 7, 2016)

mech said:


> What ever, we will continue to let everyone know *if they are muslim or not* when something happens, so the EU can shove it.


Sorry, what does this have to do with anything?...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 7, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Sorry, what does this have to do with anything?...



It refers to the other topic which we are all talking about..... keep up.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 7, 2016)

mech said:


> It refers to the other topic which we are all talking about..... keep up.


I have not seen this other thread that was closed, so that's kind of difficult. I'll look at it now


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Sorry, what does this have to do with anything?...


Some bullshit headline from a bullshit 'newspaper' as reported in another totally non-biased Mech thread.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 7, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Some bullshit headline from a bullshit 'newspaper' as reported in another totally non-biased Mech thread.


Just read it. Still don't understand where the "Muslim" thing came from


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 7, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Some bullshit headline from a bullshit 'newspaper' as reported in another totally non-biased Mech thread.



2 different news papers actually.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2016)

mech said:


> 2 different news papers actually.


I'll add an 'S' if you like.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 7, 2016)

Depravo said:


> I'll add an 'S' if you like.



news doesnt have 2 s's.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 7, 2016)

shamzie said:


> Sorry you're other thread got closed by the left loving supervisor, probably because of the mod who came in crying the day before. Just like youtube is hiring 'heroes' who will have the power to delete your video if you say or do anything they disagree with, I didn't realise GBATemp was such a leftist shithole. Pity.


Who do you people need to turn everything political? No one cares about left or right except you guys. Most of us are against politics. Every time I see "those leftists", "it's obama's fault", or any of that I cringe harder then you could imagine. Anything you don't like must be the group opposed to your favored political party. So narrow minded.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 7, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Who do you people need to turn everything political? No one cares about left or right except you guys. Most of us are against politics. Every time I see "those leftists", "it's obama's fault", or any of that I cringe harder then you could imagine. Anything you don't like must be the group opposed to your favored political party. So narrow minded.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 7, 2016)

Yes i will.


----------

